# LPS manager



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

decided to try and buy some molly fry. teenager working there caught 4 little fry. Went to check out. manager of the pet store (who had been in the store next to them and was buying dishes) came back and asked what I was buying since she could not see anything in the bag of water. I told her I was buying mollies. She raised her voice at me saying"not those baby mollies are they?" "yes" i said.She says" you are not going to take them out of this store and use them as feeders!!"
" No" I said. "I am going to put them in the fry tank and watch them grow". "No you aren't" she says" those babies are mine- they aren't leaving the store. I want to watch them grow."
So the teenage clerk took the bag back to the tank and dumped them back in!
no sale for that store!I can't believe the manager was that attached to the fish and shouted at me that way.

I was offered a job in one of our local pet stores but I think I would cross examine anyone that wanted to buy fish and if I didn't like their answers we wouldn't sell any! Also i found myself crying one day in the petstore when all the tropical fish were dying because the heaters had all shut down. The store was warm but the water was so cold that all the fish had shimmy and were either at the top of the tank or lying dying on the bottoms.
I wondered if the chillers for the salt water fish had taken over somehow as the salt water fish were all ok.


----------



## StarLab (Jan 14, 2007)

I will generally give away fry to anyone who wants them. I only ask the customer to buy a little something else. (other fish, food, etc)

I simply don't have the time or space to try to raise fry. If someone wants to do it, then more power to 'em. Have them...

Sounds like that manager needs to setup a tank at home so she can watch them grow in the comfort of her own home. (Plus, the slap wouldn't hurt either! LOL)


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2007)

i agree, a slap would hurt either. 

i have a a astory similar to that but a little differnt. 

one time when my mom, sister, cousin, and i went to petsmart, i bought a pair of black mollies and the lady put them in the bag. then she went back into the tank and looked like she was trying to catch more. i told her that i only wanted 2 and she said i no. she caught 2 baby mollies that were only a few days old and gave them to my sister and cousin for free. they were fed to my hatchling turtle when we got home tho because he wouldn't eat anything so i thought live food would help.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

How very bizarre. I would think that the manager of a shop would 

A: treat customers better than that, especially ones willing to pay for fry
and 
B: usually be up to his/her ears in molly fry at any given time anyway.

Weird weird weird.

My shop always had fry aplenty all over the place of many species, ( _killies, livebearers, danios, bettas, silverdollars, tetras, barbs, cichlids galore, africans, you name it_ ) I usually kept a bunch to grow out for later sale, but just as often gave them away to people who I thought might enjoy them. I sold a bunch more as feeders, too, it's true, being the terrible person that I am. Indeed, a lot of those fry wound up growing up in tanks all over town, and outliving my store by many years. people tend to take better care of fish they raised from fry, I've found.
( Also, my ability to sell things like 79-cent bettas at a profit drove my competitors nuts! )

How very strange indeed... some people you just have to wonder about sometimes.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I would never put up with that. If that was me, I'd go into the good ol' Stone Cold Steve Austin mode (Austin 3:16 - of course without the violence part LOL) and raise alittle hell then tell him/her to go @$#% yourself. It'll embarrass the hell out of him with other customer around him. If he still refuses to, tell him you will report him to the Better Business Buearu. Works for me ...


----------



## StarLab (Jan 14, 2007)

TheOldSalt said:


> ( Also, my ability to sell things like 79-cent bettas at a profit drove my competitors nuts! )


As it should! LOL Best I can do and still make a slight margin would be $1.99. Wouldn't drive the competitors nuts, but would do a job on my Boss...


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

haha...wow...whatta nut


----------

